# Bosch GOF1600CE/ MR23EVSK plunge base



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may i ask if anyone else has had trouble with the above plunge base having play in the motor carriage even when the base is locked down on the stop turret with the plunge lock lever fully pushed in towards the motor? If so may i ask what is the cause of this? I am beginning to really appreciate the combination of power and weight offered by this router and have a fixed base as well.
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

35 posts and we still know you as N/A and not of this planet...

what country do you reside in???
a GOF model isn't common in the US...
a bit of profile information will you get better answers...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it possible the locking latch is not holding the motor securely in the housing...?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Either the bushing(s) in the body around the plunge tube must not be a very good fit if you can wobble it like that or what Nick said.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

does it flex on/at the columns at the base slide/mounts or where the motor mounts in the base???
are the column rods solidly in place where the mount to the foot of the base???


----------

